

Show HN: Httphub – The most essential backend for applications and devices - httphub
https://www.httphub.com

======
acmecorps
This looks great for a key-value online storage, but I'm afraid of using it
anything other than testing purposes. I don't know how long it will last :(

~~~
httphub
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
;)

~~~
Vendan
Um, "When something isn't good, you needn't pretend that it is. But don't be
gratuitously negative." Can you give any feedback about how you are going to
sustain a "give people gigabytes of free storage" model long term? Cause that
sounds frankly insane, and the idea of relying on this for anything other then
testing and PoC is extremely risky. You have no way of guaranteeing that it
will stay online or even free, and any decent programmer should understand the
risks involved.

~~~
rpedela
Storage is pretty cheap nowadays. I am curious about the business model too
but 3GB really isnt much anymore.

~~~
Vendan
And? There's no way I'd build an app on a platform like this without knowing
what the future of it will be. Storage is cheap is no excuse for "Oh, we're
gonna start charging $10 a month for that plan, so you'll have to start paying
for what your app on the apple app store is using. Have fun switching to
something else or start paying"

~~~
httphub
The point is not the 3Gb of space. We will offer plans with more space and
unshared/guaranteed network capacity.

~~~
httphub
The real question is: Httphub may be a valid alternative for those who don't
need a super featured backend ?

~~~
kej
I think the issue people are having is that this is a neat idea and absolutely
could be a good tool for a basic backend, but they want to know that you'll be
around a year from now and that you won't be making big pricing changes that
will trap them.

~~~
httphub
Sure, we know. We must work to improve the product and build its reputation,
which should not be made of promises but of facts. Surely it will take time to
have full confidence by our users.

~~~
Vendan
I'd actually love something like this, but flipped. A user could go somewhere
and spend a buck a month for a 1gb httphub-type account, then feed that
info(via qr code or whatever) into various apps. Boom, instant cloud storage,
but you have control over all your own data, and you could possibly even host
the httphub on your own vps or your own hardware.

------
kej
These are pretty generous limits. What's your plan for paying for it?

------
uberneo
Primary use case will be to use as a mobile App backend.

Please share if you think of any other use cases.

Demo is not working with provided username/pass . anybody finding the same
issue?

~~~
httphub
Fixing. Fixed.

------
ominous
Detail: [Enter] after giving my email, upon registration, does not trigger the
'Register me' button.

~~~
httphub
javascript enabled ?

~~~
ominous
Yes. Firefox 34.0.5

~~~
httphub
Go to website and select Firefox->Web Developer->Web Console. Errors ?

------
lukeholder
Is this open source? What language is it built on, which database does it use?

~~~
httphub
no, it is not open php + pgsql

------
pjc50
Interesting. No mention of what the abuse policy is ...

~~~
httphub
Soon, of course :) Next few hours.

~~~
iamtew
Speaking of policies, what about the data policy? For example, I would have to
comply with the EU Data Protection Directive for anything I do where I handle
data from users.

Since you don't have any info about this, I don't know if I would even be able
to use your service.

[http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-
protection/](http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-protection/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Protection_Directive](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Protection_Directive)

[http://www.computerweekly.com/guides/Essential-guide-What-
th...](http://www.computerweekly.com/guides/Essential-guide-What-the-EU-Data-
Protection-Regulation-changes-mean-to-you)

------
therein
Looks cool. Essentially an online key-value store.

~~~
httphub
Exactly, url-value storage :)

------
aakilfernandes
Pretty cool. Whats a use case for this tool?

~~~
httphub
When you need a place to store-share your app data without too much effort

------
zackify
why is there a limit on characters for passwords....

~~~
httphub
Raised to 256 Chars

~~~
lotsofcows
Great, but why is there a limit in the first place? It implies you're not
hashing passwords.

~~~
httphub
Good password hashing functions will not be much impacted by password length.
If you stores the password with 128 bit (salted and key-stretched) hash,
there's no gain in allowing passwords longer than 64 characters. Basically,
limit the size of input parameters helps preventing DOS and Buffer Overflows.

